# Geophagus tapajos spawn.



## Tropicana

Hey guys well my F1 Orange heads spawned yesterday and there are probably 100+ eggs. Im looking forward to seeing the bi-parental mouth brooding, it should be interesting.

Anyone near Orillia interested in some fry? lol. Depending if they can raise them!, im sure they will be able to.

Video of them spawning here.


----------



## SAMhap

nice looking tapajos u got there. good luck with the fry


----------



## Tropicana

Thanks!, they mouth brooded them for one day then ate them : /. but they seem to be interesting in spawning quite often so if they can I will let them care for their own fry as i have other projects on the go. Im sure they will learn to.


----------



## Jackson

Very nice fish 

If they do have fry survive in the future LMK I would be interested in some


----------



## Tropicana

Jackson said:


> Very nice fish
> 
> If they do have fry survive in the future LMK I would be interested in some


Thanks! If a couple make it ill be sure to .


----------



## Dieselfool

Exelent vid there Tropicana. I'm in Barrie and I'd be very intrested in some of the little guys. I'm just starting to put together a 180 Amazon tank too. I hope you can get more vids too, maybe of them hatching?
Thanks.
Al.


----------



## Tropicana

Thanks Al, Next time they spawn ill be sure to get more video of the process. They are always dancing and cleaning off spots to spawn so they seem to be in the mood quite often.


----------



## Tropicana

Alright! So out of the blue they spawned a week or two ago and took the eggs into their mouths after 2 days. Today they spit! I found myself looking at roughly 80+ fry so thats pretty awesome. I am going to leave them in the tank with the parents to grow. I have a short video showing the fry so ill put that up in a day or so.


----------



## Jackson

Nice and congrats

The vid will be great I bet.


----------



## Dieselfool

Very cool. Looking forward to the next vid. And maybe buying some of the guys off you too.
Al.


----------



## dl88dl

Congrats on the frys


----------



## Tropicana

FINALLY the video. Haha well sorry it took a while, tried to edit it but I dont have a mac and the converted then edited version looks like crap so here is the Raw video. Enjoy . Plus windows live movie maker is garbage. lol


----------



## Tropicana

The fry are still doing Great and swimming every day in the open with their parents. I also am getting quite good at hatching bbs lol fun.


----------



## Marowana

very nice video.

i love how the parents collect the stray frys and spit them back out in the crowd.


----------



## Tropicana

Thanks, yeah its pretty neat watching the parents control the fry.


----------



## Dieselfool

Very cool video. I'm hoping you'll be selling some of these little guys in a few months. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I hope you'll keep us updated on their progress.
Al in Barrie.


----------



## Tropicana

Dieselfool said:


> Very cool video. I'm hoping you'll be selling some of these little guys in a few months. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I hope you'll keep us updated on there progress.
> Al in Barrie.


Thanks Al, I sure will be selling these little F2's, updated videos coming soon!

Here they are  Enjoy the really random music haha.


----------



## Tropicana

Hey guys just wanted to show you the plants I grow out of my fry tank. Everything helps! lol. The fry are doing great too, they have just reached an inch give or take a bit. I was doing a water change while taking this shot.


----------



## Hitch

congrats on the babies!!!!!


----------



## Tropicana

Hitch said:


> congrats on the babies!!!!!


Thanks Hitch. I just found out they have had eggs again today lol. Didn't even know..


----------



## Hitch

lol productive pair you have there


----------



## Jackson

They are busy lol

Congrats


----------



## Tropicana

Lol tell me about it. 

Thanks.


----------



## r00ney

Well done. Congrats.


----------

